# Pak Choy



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Cockatiels can have it, right? it's just I picked some up for $1 and you get 2 lots of it.. was really cheap, but it's always on special. I just never thought of trying it until yesterday when I grabbed some to see.. and they love it, but I'm hoping now they can have it - I looked on the list and all I can see close to Pak Choy is Bok Choy(?)


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

most definately.....it is just a type of bok choy....in fact i believe pak choy is also know as baby bok choy.....its the main thing my tiels will eat...and yeah it is cheap...i normally get 3 bunches for $1.50 approx


----------



## Raven2322 (Mar 1, 2008)

I'm going to have to try some of that.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Thank you, Kim! 

Also how do you keep it "fresh"? I have it sitting in a vegetable basket at the moment, but before the 'tiels get it I rinse it with ACV and a lot of water first.


----------



## Raven2322 (Mar 1, 2008)

Solace. said:


> but before the 'tiels get it I rinse it with ACV and a lot of water first.


:blink: What is ACV?


----------



## Mythara (Apr 9, 2009)

Raven2322 said:


> :blink: What is ACV?


Apple Cider Vinegar. Vinegar has antibacterial properties and its safe for birds, so it's good to use for cleaning things.


----------



## olive juice (Mar 30, 2009)

Solace. said:


> Thank you, Kim!
> 
> Also how do you keep it "fresh"? I have it sitting in a vegetable basket at the moment, but before the 'tiels get it I rinse it with ACV and a lot of water first.


To keep my greens fresh, I simply keep them in a sealed Ziploc bag and store them in the veggie crisper. This keeps them fresh for days. Though I really need to find better ways to store all my veggies, I'm sick of dumping huge loads of them out.


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

i put it in one of those green vegetable bags....but u cant buy too many at once cause they do tend to wilt if left too long....i normally buy 2 packs of 3 at a time...tho i think id be smarter to buy one but i dont always get to the shops....normally by the sixth bunch i had to remove some out leaves which are the ones they love


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

When any green wilt in the frig, you can place the base/stem/root end in a container of water, with a large bag over it to rehyrate the greens.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Ahh, didn't know that. Thanks for letting us know.


----------



## Raven2322 (Mar 1, 2008)

I know no one has posted on this in a while. I bought some bok choy at the farmers market here. I was just taking it apart and rinsing it. When on a couple of stalks from one plant there where little white maggot looking things inside the stalk eating the plant. 

 So I screamed like a girl, lol, then threw out those stalk and countinued on the clean off the good ones. All I have to say is after that the birds better love the bok choy. lol


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

LOL, I would of screamed like a girl too  Hope they eat the bok choy


----------



## Raven2322 (Mar 1, 2008)

xxxSpikexxx said:


> LOL, I would of screamed like a girl too  Hope they eat the bok choy


Oh, they all tried it like good babies after I explain mommy had to deal with bugs to give it to them,lol. Actually Aladdin and Jasmine polished off a whole piece together and are now napping it off.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Raven2322 said:


> I know no one has posted on this in a while. I bought some bok choy at the farmers market here. I was just taking it apart and rinsing it. When on a couple of stalks from one plant there where little white maggot looking things inside the stalk eating the plant.
> 
> So I screamed like a girl, lol, then threw out those stalk and countinued on the clean off the good ones. All I have to say is after that the birds better love the bok choy. lol


Excellent! 

Mine go wild for it everytime.


----------

